# Download a pinhole camera...



## danalec99 (Oct 5, 2006)

Click Click
Assembly Instructions Video

Thought this might interest pinhole gang here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 6, 2006)

If you can download a camera what next.... download a promdate.com


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just don't have that kind of time or patience.  It does seem pretty cool to make one though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 6, 2006)

Best way to make a pinhole is to buy a polaroid pack film off ebay for a couple of bucks.... take the lens off the front and stick a pinole in its place. You then have a polaroid pin hole or you can stick a piece of photo paper in an old polaroid film pack and shoot it one sheet then remove and process. Can also do the same with a sheet of film if you cut it to size.


But you cant donwload it from the net.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 7, 2006)

i have seen these before seem like a good kids project


----------



## Bruno (Oct 31, 2006)

Neat.  I'm going to give this thing a try.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Nov 6, 2006)

That looks pretty cool.  Another fun thing to try is to design and make a digital SLR pinhole aperature.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 6, 2006)

:blushing: Ok.....I got sucked in to this and was late to class! Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## geoffe (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is another downloadable pinhole camera.  I built this one a couple of years ago and it worked great.  

http://www.pinhole.cz/downloads/dirkon_en.pdf


----------

